# New Ping I E1 Irons



## KenVal (Aug 18, 2015)

Just got these new clubs at the end of july and lovely clubs to hit, however, there is a issue with the finish, the strip which hides the tuning port at the back of the club, appears to be of a different material to rest of club & PAINTED !! - this easily marks when putting clubs in & out of bag. The clubs may look tatty over the course of usage, shame as my previos I25&#39;s had a great finish and were just as good. Wish I had not changed now.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 18, 2015)

That's a terrible shame.


----------



## hovis (Aug 18, 2015)

I also have these but have not experienced this.  perhaps you could be more careful when slamming your clubs back into the bag.
I'll have to keep an eye out on mine. 

Don't forget, as good as the i20's and i25 were they are plagued with de-laminating issues.   This cant happen with the new 'i's as they have no laminate finish.


----------



## Lump (Aug 18, 2015)

hovis said:



			I also have these but have not experienced this.  perhaps you could be more careful when slamming your clubs back into the bag.
I'll have to keep an eye out on mine. 

Don't forget, as good as the i20's and i25 were they are plagued with de-laminating issues.   This cant happen with the new 'i's as they have no laminate finish.
		
Click to expand...

The S55's do it too.


----------



## Tin_Cup_14 (Aug 24, 2015)

Saw these for the first time over the weekend. Very nice looking I thought


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 24, 2015)

Fell in love with these Sunday.... Just looking at them!

I refuse to hit them, but our club is a ping fitting centre..... Help me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Fell in love with these Sunday.... Just looking at them!

I refuse to hit them, but our club is a ping fitting centre..... Help me!
		
Click to expand...

It's only a matter of time. As it goes I've not hit one yet as I know once I do it's a rocky road to an inevitable outcome


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Fell in love with these Sunday.... Just looking at them!

I refuse to hit them, but our club is a ping fitting centre..... Help me!
		
Click to expand...

Have took a few out on the course - don't feel great of the face , look a bit tacky and didn't get the same distance or control as I did with my TPMC clubs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2015)

On the plus side I have some S55 irons I am moving on so any new shinies won't be too painful. I like the smaller head in the mid-short irons compared to the I25


----------



## hovis (Aug 25, 2015)

The more i use my new 'i' irons the more i like them.  They Feel great off good strikes and really forgiving with toe strikes.   The finish to the club is better than the two previous models too!!  

After a fitting session i choose these over the tm rs2.  I'm still happy with the choice


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 25, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have took a few out on the course - don't feel great of the face , look a bit tacky and didn't get the same distance or control as I did with my TPMC clubs
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil, have the latest mc's so won't bother!


----------

